# Baltimore Burns.



## drmike (Apr 28, 2015)

I've been transfixed on the television tonight (while tending to my under the weather family).

This Baltimore rioting, what the hell...  I know exactly why I can't stand cities and remember the lessons of the MLK fueled summer riots of the 1960s.  Cities aren't safety zones, no matter how big the PD is or how much gentrification happens.

They are rioting because the cops failed to care for an arrestee nabbed under questionable probably cause.  Then on the 45 minute not so many block trip to the PD station the guys gets his spine nearly severed in two places.  A spine doesn't easily sever.   That's a lot of force at play or sudden G force slamming a guy around in the paddy wagon.

Freddie Gray it seems clear was murdered by cowards hiding behind badges.

Black city, black mayor, black council... unlike Ferguson, this can't just be tossed on racism.   Sure the officers who arrested and transported Gray appear to white, but half of the PD isn't.

I literally watched for 2 hours as hoods robbed corner stores and set fires in the streets then stole cars and rode through fires and set the cars on fire.  All while police held in place a block away watching.   This isn't America.  This is the type of lawless anarchy you expect in a Third World Country.

Last time in Ferguson it was Mike Brown.  This time in Baltimore it is Freddie Gray. What is next, Bob White in ___name that city___?


----------



## Francisco (Apr 28, 2015)

I think people need to remember the guy that emptied an entire clip in that dudes back. He's getting murder 1 charges and got fired. The police department acted on it instantly once there was proof of wrongdoing. There was proof for the guy that got choked out in New York but they decided to be buddy cop instead of dealing with it properly.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Apr 28, 2015)

I don't think quicker action by the PD and DA to declare what happened would have stopped the rioting.  But, I do think they are dragging their feet. Five officers appeared and spoke somewhere (grand jury or deposition otherwise).

I support protesting and all scene needs to be made rights.  The rioting and looting is just unforgivable. 

We need more of the Koreans from Los Angeles and the Rodney King riots who held rooftop positions armed with rifles.  Hoodlums didn't dare go doing bad to those businesses.  Where are the shop owners?  Hire armed guards, or go sit there all night yourself with a shotgun.

Sad situation in most US innner cities.   Wonder how long until whites and Latinos start protesting then getting ugly over lack of employment, poverty, sub par schools, crappy crime infested neighborhoods, etc.?  Poverty outcomes have no racial boundaries.  Same goes for police abuse.  Plenty of Asians, Latinos and whites murdered by cops, but no one takes up the matter as what is - not race - but abuse of power.


----------



## MannDude (Apr 28, 2015)

I like the mother who was shown on camera finding her son acting like an idiot and slapping him around on camera:






Nothing gets you rapper-esque street cred faster than getting slapped up by your Mom on national TV.

It's unfortunate that a man died ( Freddie Gray ). I'm unsure why people think destroying a community is an ideal way to state your displeasure with an issue.

They haven't released _why_ he was arrested in the first place, only that he was arrested by bicycle police who saw him fleeing. Freddie was no stranger to police, being 25 and having a record of _eighteen arrests_, it's safe to assume they were familiar with him and that he was familiar with them...

Was his death a freak accident? Something more sinister? We'll never know, and even if we did find out the facts it wouldn't matter to the people who are burning their city, stealing from small family owned businesses and attacking police officers and even _slashing the fire hoses_ of firemen who have arrived to put fires out.

Anyhow, stay classy Baltimore. Mayoral elections should be starting soon so replace the idiot mayor who gave them 'space' to destroy the city and held off on requesting backup despite prior knowledge, warnings and first-hand accounts of what had happened the night before.


----------



## drmike (Apr 28, 2015)

That mama tending to her misled man child --- they need like 200 more of those out there.

Gray's story went something like he made eye contact with 2 bicycle cops, then proceeded to take off running.  They chased him and apprehended him.

Minimum for probably cause has always been shaky under the youth goes running when police come around.  For all we know the cops or one of them involved threatened gray or roughed him up before or something more seedy involving his documented drug dealing.  Just saying, drugs and cops are a career advancement and personal enrichment plan, have been since we went stupid on prohibition many decades ago.

There is an arrest video out there and I'll say having seen it that Gray looks injured at that point.  His body seems limp bean like.   Delay getting him into the wagon and more slumping.  Possible he was fatally injured when they chased and apprehended him.

Police should be more intelligent and determine if someone is injured and get them proper and immediate medical care.  They failed at least on that point regardless of their angle.

That mayor, boy oh boy, she literally said in press conference about giving looters space.  I'd be beyond pissed if I lived in Baltimore.  On my block, I'd be gun totting and keeping it real, for real.  But then again Maryland isn't exactly a gun rights paradise, quite the contrary.


----------



## drmike (Apr 28, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gie_BZoxoxo

 

Nina Simone's 1978 song Baltimore originally wrote by Randy Newman

----------

 

"Baltimore"

 

Beat-up little seagull

On a marble stair

Tryin' to find the ocean

Lookin' everywhere

 

Hard times in the city

In a hard town by the sea

Ain't nowhere to run to

There ain't nothin' here for free

 

Hooker on the corner

Waiting for a train

Drunk lying on the sidewalk

Sleeping in the rain

 

And the people hide their faces

And they hide their eyes

'Cause the city's dyin'

And they don't know why

 

Oh, Baltimore

Ain't it hard just to live?

Oh, Baltimore

Ain't it hard just to live?

Just to live

 

Get my sister Sandy

And my little brother Ray

Buy a big old wagon

To haul us all away

 

Live out in the country

Where the mountain's high

Never gonna come back here

Till the day I die

 

Oh, Baltimore

Ain't it hard just to live?

Oh, Baltimore

Ain't it hard just to live?

Just to live


----------



## MartinD (Apr 28, 2015)

It's all a bit... stupid.

I see no benefit to the rioting at all and those perpetrating it are just as bad as anyone they're apparently 'demonstrating' against. I hate to bring race in to it but I can't see this happening every time a "non PoC" dies in police custody.

I have a very good friend in Baltimore and he's saying most of the folk out rioting are idiots, too.


----------



## mitgib (Apr 28, 2015)

_It is not enough for me to stand before you tonight and condemn riots. It would be morally irresponsible for me to do that without, at the same time, condemning the contingent, intolerable conditions that exist in our society. These conditions are the things that cause individuals to feel that they have no other alternative than to engage in violent rebellions to get attention. *And I must say tonight that a riot is the language of the unheard. *_ - "The Other America" Rev. Martin Luther King, Jr. March 14, 1968

The part that I highlighted in bold is really hitting home for me.  I worry how far all these situations go before rioting seems like a mild reaction


----------



## Munzy (Apr 28, 2015)

Is this actually happening in "Baltimore" or one of its suburbs?


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 28, 2015)

mitgib said:


> _It is not enough for me to stand before you tonight and condemn riots. It would be morally irresponsible for me to do that without, at the same time, condemning the contingent, intolerable conditions that exist in our society. These conditions are the things that cause individuals to feel that they have no other alternative than to engage in violent rebellions to get attention. *And I must say tonight that a riot is the language of the unheard. *_ - "The Other America" Rev. Martin Luther King, Jr. March 14, 1968
> 
> The part that I highlighted in bold is really hitting home for me.  I worry how far all these situations go before rioting seems like a mild reaction


In answer to mitgib's question: historically, rioting by "the unheard" seems like a mild reaction in retrospect after their anger progresses to the next level and Marie Antoinette losing her head.

In Baltimore, the situation (community anger over police brutality) didn't start with this latest death.  The anger has been growing for a long time.  Last October Baltimore's mayor and police commissioner released a 41-page report "Preventing Harm" on police brutality and held a press conference to announce their plans to reduce police brutality in the city. 

According to statements made by the police commissioner at that press conference, state laws are one of the reasons that "bad cops" are allowed to stay on the force after there is an "incident". (quote _"Police leaders cannot suspend an officer without pay until he is charged with a felony."_)

http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/maryland/sun-investigates/bs-md-police-report-20141007-story.html#page=1



> most of the folk out rioting are idiots, too.


That's true in almost every riot.  If you're angry with person A/ institution B/ gov't policy C, you're not going to solve anything by burning down your own house and neighborhood.


----------



## k0nsl (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## ChrisM (Apr 28, 2015)

This guy wins the internet!


----------



## MannDude (Apr 28, 2015)

Is he... burning a bucket of KFC chicken?

Edit: And pouring out a bottle of grade soda drink?

I agree with most of what he said but the burning of a bucket of KFC and and dumping of the sweet nectar that is grape soda drink goes against the last part of his message.


----------



## zzrok (Apr 28, 2015)

What the heck is happening in that facebook picture?


----------



## k0nsl (Apr 28, 2015)

Compilation:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWJM2wZb1Ew


----------



## MartinD (Apr 29, 2015)

Chris Miller said:


> This guy wins the internet!


lol, Murica,

Twat.


----------



## MannDude (Apr 29, 2015)

Watched 20 minutes of the RT live-stream today. Broad daylight, people still throwing rocks and stones at cops.

The amount of restraint these police are showing is too much. This is the time for police to be 'brutal'. They don't even retaliate. After being pelted with rocks for five minutes they move as a group forward. The protesters then go run away down the block. This repeats. What a shame that they can't or are not being allowed to do anything and are just sitting ducks.

National Guard is on the scene, but Baltimore is too busy trying to place 'city' and trying to handle this on their own.


----------



## MannDude (Apr 29, 2015)

Livestream for those curious.

It's 10AM and they're still or already throwing rocks.






Bout time to go clean house I'd say. Do some mass sweeping rough arrests. Officers are equipped with weapons, _use them_. Stop being pussies because the media is there and stop letting people ruin your city.


----------



## MartinD (Apr 29, 2015)

I quite like this image though...


----------



## MannDude (Apr 29, 2015)

Yeah, there are still quite a few folks there who are tired of this as well and have done good in _attempting_ to control their peers. Was impressed with the pastors who were roaming around the streets the other night trying to get the youth to stop acting crazy.

Just watched police pelt someone with paintballs or rubber bullets or something. Guy was just laughing it off and provoking them more.... Once again, way too much restraint being shown by the police.


----------



## MartinD (Apr 29, 2015)

That seems to be the problem though. If they use more force then the 'racist' card will be pulled... yet again. Can't really win.

I say send over a few hundred angry Scotsmen.

Edit: I'm watching that live feed, too.


----------



## William (Apr 29, 2015)

National guard there yet?

Also lol, they stole police horses, wtf


----------



## MannDude (Apr 29, 2015)

William said:


> National guard there yet?
> 
> Also lol, they stole police horses, wtf


National Guard is there. They seem to be holding the fort down at City Hall and protecting such important places as Five Guys Burgers and Fries... lol!





I've not seen them utilized yet in the actual riot areas though.


----------



## drmike (Apr 29, 2015)

MannDude said:


> National Guard is there. They seem to be holding the fort down at City Hall and protecting such important places as Five Guys Burgers and Fries... lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


National Guard was patrolling the streets last night post-curfew in Humvees.  They had a dozen or two Humvees out.  Was a big parade of them down the highway at approximately 11:30PM.

In related news, Ferguson, Missouri, flared up last night to show their support of Baltimore and two were shot.  That hit newswires around 1AM local time in Ferguson last night.

There was an entire lack of rioting last night in Baltimore.  Around 10:15PM local time lingerers lit fireworks and aimed them at police lines.  After a bit of that police shot pepper ball rounds which hit the ground and sparked all over and the area got pretty smokey for a bit.  Other than that it was bottle and rock tossing with the police shields.

MSNBC's reporter on site went loco and put his contamination mask on and theatrics.    Foxnews had it's continued grainy coverage shot with a 2 megapixel webcam (well looks like it quality wise). 

I really wish more local TV stations live-streamed.  

In all Baltimore will end up with Guard on reserve for next two weeks.  Don't be surprised to see release in the case Friday (which would be damn stupid and set off rioting mASSES all weekend) and next Tuesday on the Gray death and reports about what happened.

There is an unsubstantiated rumor that the deceased Mr. Freddie Gray in weeks preceding his death had undergone spinal surgery.  If so would explain spinal issues, but I'd expect people involved to notice healing wounds and surgery work.

Gray and his siblings appear to be part of a large lawsuit about their health and exposure to lead paint.   Said he was developmentally challenged due to the toxicity. He and siblings had a settlement (read insurance paid them) over the lead paint matter.  

Similarly rumored his mother had a well defined heroin problem that likely contributed to his developmental problems.

I'll say it again,  your town / neighborhood goes to this level of shit, being a non invested renter, take your rent money and move elsewhere.  Never will understand people with no real binding ties continuing to exist in said lacking environments and blaming everyone else.  Can't change things in a place like Baltimore no matter how hard you try, no matter how defiant, no matter how determined.   Too much crime, too much poverty, too few people with any sense.


----------



## William (Apr 29, 2015)

Yea, move to Detroit!


----------



## drmike (Apr 29, 2015)

William said:


> Yea, move to Detroit!


Detroit gets a well deserved bad rap    Detroit-like conditions exist throughput much of the Rust Belt - former blue collar industrial cities in the US. 

Problem remains in the US that there is a real lack of middle class African Americans.  Cities sensible white folks with jobs, careers and life goals abandoned after the 1960's MLK riots.  Now those cities in most places are virtual quarantines zone for the poverty stricken types that lack dignity.

Detroit is real nice:

http://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/local/detroit-city/2015/04/29/man-ok-shot-times-detroit/26560763/

Man OK after being shot at 50 times in Detroit

Detroit and Baltimore has similar demographics and issues.


----------



## drmike (Apr 29, 2015)

MartinD said:


> I quite like this image though...


Look at the old heads in the streets.    They can't get enough adults out there.



MannDude said:


> Livestream for those curious.
> 
> It's 10AM and they're still or already throwing rocks.


Any idea what is going on in the Live Stream?

Youths throwing masses of stuff and hitting police shields with it... Time for police to beat the F' out of them and that's it. Cameras are rolling.  Evidence on the tapes.


----------



## drmike (Apr 29, 2015)

drmike said:


> Look at the old heads in the streets.    They can't get enough adults out there.
> 
> Any idea what is going on in the Live Stream?
> 
> Youths throwing masses of stuff and hitting police shields with it... Time for police to beat the F' out of them and that's it. Cameras are rolling.  Evidence on the tapes.


watching here:


----------



## drmike (Apr 29, 2015)

Police just went mobile on foot.  Crowd of rock throwers took off. 

Someone is going to get it toying with people like they are.  

Police / military guys in camo / fatigues out of a van now.


----------



## drmike (Apr 29, 2015)

and the teens - hundreds of them - are back to throwing stuff at police.

They should tear gas these kids.

Folks should tune in now.  Police running again at crowd.

... multiple reporters injured.... by the rioters....  one reporter beat down by the youths... Other hit in the head with a big piece of crumbling city infrastructure.

and looks like the fools entirely destroyed a 6ft+ steel perimeter fence... mangled.

There is an officer down.


----------



## drmike (Apr 29, 2015)

... they just brought militarized vehicle into the area... 

hoodlums threw masses of stuff at it...

Someone set something on fire in street.  This is about to go off...

Side street residential area where rioters retreated to is smoke filled.

Main road intersection is littered with thrown debris.

... coppers getting pelted with rocks and bottles AGAIN.

... and I just saw a little fucker straight throw rock at reporter from 25ft away.

Reporters should be wearing vests for ammo protection and proper helmets... stupid asses.

... and they just hit a passing vehicle and the driver - police just went ape shit....

suddenly there is a caravan of cars....  Pastors maybe? between police and rioters.

... heavy rock throwing and police marching towards it.  When someone rioting here now dies or gets injured, they pretty much earned it and have ample time and space to leave.

... police rushing on foot in formation now whole block... rioters at big 4 way intersection tossing more crap.

10 more minutes of this and PD is going to bum rush the assholes.  Enough already of this tolerance.   A bunch of white vans cut the police line... Seems like mass arrests about to happen.

Motorists at 4 way intersection getting engaged by rioters now.... ugly.

Police on march crossing the major intersection now... shit being thrown in mass.

Police sprayed some pepper spray from front line now..

Police formation all messed up - now retreating back across intersection.

Ideally we see aholes rioting get ran over by a bus full of nuns.

... police have secured that intersection - shut down car traffic... pushing up block on other side with a reduced formation.  (THEY NEED MORE OFFICERS).  Front line is all loose and disjointed at moment and hoods have lit garbage in street... one can only.    Chopper now overhead.


----------



## jarland (Apr 29, 2015)

Station military at the town's borders, assist anyone who wants to leave, come back when they're done killing each other. This isn't how civilized democracy works, but the problem will solve itself if we simply declare the city a disaster zone and let them do their thing. I'll gladly donate toward any local businesses or families that want to relocate, I'm sure others will as well.


People do bad things, it happens. Life isn't always fair. There are ways that we handle these realities. Looting and violence in the streets of a civilized democratic republic is NOT how we handle things.


----------



## drmike (Apr 29, 2015)

Turns out that RT video actually was from Monday.

Probably after school let out....  So that was the first major batch of ugly - prior to Guard coming out and curfew..

Yeah coppers on Monday took an incredible amount of stuff thrown at that.  Clearly the Mayor and Police Chief told them to stand down.    I am no fan of policing in the US.   But when you go throwing stuff at anyone and causing destruction, you deserve to have ample force applied to you - be that getting beaten into compliance or being shot - it's how we deal with barbarians.


----------



## Mayers (Apr 29, 2015)

I have a few family members down in Baltimore, had to call to make sure everyone was ok and they were thank god. It's really sad to see something like that happen. I have no problem with a peaceful protest but when it turns into a riot like that it's a problem. Using violence to make a point isn't the way it goes.


----------



## drmike (Apr 29, 2015)

Key word is protest... That's not people showing their teeth and screaming f' the police followed by some brickings..

My goodness, don't these savages get that even threatening an officer is a crime.  This weekend I am buying more shotguns and ammos... Screw folks like that... 

Also re-watched video from bar on Sunday where roaming rioters went ape and threw tons at people outside bar and the bar itself.   Saw a guy jack a coat off a white guy tangled in brawl.  Then saw the same ape robbing three women in a photo thereafter. Yeah I called that human an ape.  

Baltimore PD needs to identify these aholes and bring them to face charges.


----------



## k0nsl (Apr 30, 2015)

_The pattern is the same across the globe._

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peKBt3b-TsM


----------

